# T V R To Close



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

TVR is to close it's Blackpool factory in 6 months time


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thought they'd just been bought by a Russian billionaire & that their future was secure(ish). Where are they to be built now - or aren't they going to be built at all anymore??
















That's a shame as they seem to be building some fantastic cars these days







!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Thought they'd just been bought by a Russian billionaire & that their future was secure(ish). Where are they to be built now - or aren't they going to be built at all anymore??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Paul; as they are hand built the skills won't be immediatel'y available in the Russia / east Europe ..... I wonder if it is the end of the line?


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

According to the news at lunchtime it was made to sound as if it was not going to mean the end of TVR http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4939224.stm.

What that means in practice is anybody's quess.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not good news another nail in the British car manufacturing industry







it's bloody scary to see how many car manufactures have gone to the wall over the past 20 + years.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hand built!

I don't think the russian workforce would have any problem matching the quality of the Blackpool factory, has anyone actually had a close look at one.

I had to take a battery out of one the other day (griffin I think) what a bodge, it's shoved in the passenger footwell and Heath Robinson would have been proud of the wiring and the way the cover fitted.

No way could I get the frigging thing to go back in!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

potz said:


> They can't bl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know of a second hand Griff but it's a bit old and knackered and the steering pulls to the left .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

raketakat said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > They can't bl
> ...


Has it been serviced regularly Ian ? Was it done by a professional l or did you do it?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

TVR have today made an official statement in the news secition of their website:

Official statement on Bristol Avenue cut-backs


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It will be interesting to see where they will build them.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Once again market forces plays its ugly hand.



> I know of a second hand Griff but it's a bit old and knackered and the steering pulls to the left


Yep, that's about right, but still able to show some a thing or two!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pg tips said:


> hand built!
> 
> I don't think the russian workforce would have any problem matching the quality of the Blackpool factory, has anyone actually had a close look at one.
> 
> ...


PG the newer ones are much much much better built. My (now departed) Tamora was really well built and had very little go wrong with it. Pic in my new toy thread if you wanna see it.

Its a shame that another brit car manufacturer goes... Im not sure id wanna buy a ruskie built one...


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Or would you prefer a South African built Noble or BMW? Prejudice against Russian-made manufactures on a site that has a forum for such watches?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm us Brits may have brought the world the Allegro and Marina but we do have a history of building decent cars as well... Russia so far brought us Zil and the T34... I cant see much TVR in those... just my 2p and im not being racist etc.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> Or would you prefer a South African built Noble or BMW? Prejudice against Russian-made manufactures on a site that has a forum for such watches?


Let's see now .... Vostok ..... Omega .... Vostok .... Omega ...... hard choice


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

These are highly thought of and at least one UK police force nearly bought a fleet of them


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> These are highly thought of and at least one UK police force nearly bought a fleet of them


Griff as someone who uses/travels in them regularly I can say the are poorly built & noisy ..... but for the price reasonable value ..... a bit like a Vostok.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I understood that they were far from refined but as tough as old boots with excellent off road capability.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> I understood that they were far from refined but as tough as old boots with excellent off road capability.


They are tough Griff; our mining supervisors and geologists use them in the open-pits .... any distance in one though would leave you deaf and with a sore back







They are quite easy to fix as well .... unlike most modern 4x4's you could sort it out in a local garage.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> oldfogey said:
> 
> 
> > Or would you prefer a South African built Noble or BMW? Prejudice against Russian-made manufactures on a site that has a forum for such watches?
> ...


Let's see now....Â£20....Â£1000....Â£20....Â£1000......easy choice


















jasonm said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


I don't know if Griff has been serviced recently by a pro. but I have certainly not had my tool anywhere near him














.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It would only back fire on you


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> It would only back fire on you


Yes I'm getting on a bit now and retrograde ejaculation can be a problem














.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Then I wish you and your prostrate well

I've noticed that being older I can no longer pee like a horse( I am not bragging anything either!!





















)


----------

